# Darwin won’t let go of rat



## Tony Stark (Jan 27, 2018)

I fed my yearling Darwin about two hours ago and he still has it wrapped. He is moving around his tank with the rat still wrapped I have never seen this behaviour before


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bl69aze (Jan 27, 2018)

Tony Stark said:


> I fed my yearling Darwin about two hours ago and he still has it wrapped. He is moving around his tank with the rat still wrapped I have never seen this behaviour before
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s fine, nothing to worry about, sometimes they like to make sure it’s “dead” if that makes sense, mine carried her first rat to her hide before devouring it


----------



## Tony Stark (Jan 27, 2018)

Bl69aze said:


> It’s fine, nothing to worry about, sometimes they like to make sure it’s “dead” if that makes sense, mine carried her first rat to her hide before devouring it



I was never worried. Just not observed that behaviour before that’s all he has eaten it now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronhalling (Jan 29, 2018)

On 1 occasion my female Spotty coiled on a rat for about 6 hours, I thought oh oh that rat must be too big for her, but no about 45 min later she dragged it up on top of her hide smelled every square millimeter of it then proceeded to slowly devour it, from time of feeding to the time the tip of the rats tail disappeared down her throat 9 hours..... why ??? who knows, she has never done it again and she has had much bigger rats since, i just put it down to "1 of those things." 






*( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling-*


----------



## Scutellatus (Jan 29, 2018)

ronhalling said:


> On 1 occasion my female Spotty coiled on a rat for about 6 hours, I thought oh oh that rat must be too big for her, but no about 45 min later she dragged it up on top of her hide smelled every square millimeter of it then proceeded to slowly devour it, from time of feeding to the time the tip of the rats tail disappeared down her throat 9 hours..... why ??? who knows, she has never done it again and she has had much bigger rats since, i just put it down to "1 of those things."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Something that may or may not be related to that. A few times when feeding very large meals to my snakes I have noticed them flexing their body almost like when they breathe but this was along more of their body. My thoughts were that they were pre-stretching their bodies to accomodate the larger meal.


----------

